# All things bacon...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought we might need a thread, when I saw my friend's son in this...
http://www.cafepress.com/+eggs_baco...code=affiliate&utm_source=froogle&pid=6673073


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Gee, three of my favorite things all in one place...black shirt, skull (with optional crossbones, even!), bacon and eggs. The next mouse activity after posting this will be to add it to my Christmas wish list.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a hoot


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

my friend said it's scratch and sniff, too!


----------

